# Replica help



## SWMbruiser

I am looking to get a replica of a musky I caught several years back on LSC. We did not take a lot of measurements (girth) unfortunately, but the fish was 48.5" and weighed 32 lbs. I am wondering if with that info and a couple of picutres a taxidermist would be able to make a mount, with any amount of accuracy? If so anyone know of a taxidermist around the greater Kalamazoo area?


----------



## taxidermist72

I can give you a hand! Give me a call 269-760-3770, I'm in Vicksburg


----------



## wildsideoutdoors

Terry Weick in Hopkins
Paul Borkowski in GR
Randy Budzynski in Haslett

All three are very impressive.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy

Randy does impressive work for sure!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

